# Do you need a naturally wide bone frame to achieve broad shoulders?



## RajKoothrappali (Jan 22, 2012)

*I know this maybe a silly question*, but e.g. Franco Columbu, despite his short stature, nonetheless had impressive shoulders, I'm wondering do you need a naturally wide rib cage and clavicles to achieve broad shoulders like that, or does it just come from building up muscle mass? I ask because aside from being pretty short, I have a "thin" frame, and I wonder if I'll ever be able to get the Columbu look even with years of training...


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Good bone structure across the top is going to help massively yes, but if you've not got a naturally broad top half you can work on creating an illusion of width and size through having rounded capped delts, big lats and a narrow waist.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> Good bone structure across the top is going to help massively yes, but if you've not got a naturally broad top half you can work on creating an illusion of width and size through having rounded capped delts, big lats and a narrow waist.


listen to this guy.

but yeah obviously having broad shoulders and a larger ribcage in the first place will help.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

We have to work with the genetic hand we have been delt, however adding muscle mass will add to the width of your shoulders


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

There was an asian guy in the gym last night who had the natural bone structure of ET. If he ever gets broad without the use of AAS I'll eat my own face.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

im pretty lucky with my shape


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

pretty unlucky with my calves tho


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

If you have narrow shoulders then they will always be narrow... sure adding muscle will make them slightly wider, but this is also true for the lad with naturally wide shoulders. Mine are slightly on the narrow side and I wish they were a bit wider... sweat FA I can do about it though.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm quite broad.

Since I've been deadlifting I'm getting a lot of comments about my V shape back and my lats aren't even big at all.

Natural width definitely helps with the illusion.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Its crazy how much difference your bone and muscle insertion points can affect your gains.

There was an article I read in flex about muscle insertion points and how you can actually use them to determine your average genetic potential.

The one I remembered most was the biceps (come on i was reading flex and was bout 7yrs ago, all i wanted were big guns ha)

You hold your arm in a 90'angle in a typical 'look at my biceps' pose

You measure the distance between the point your forearm meets your upper arm and the point where your biceps muscle start (tensed)

The closer they are together the more potential you have for growth.

Pretty sure it was:

1/2 inch- 1inch gap= great potential

1inch-1 1/2 inch gap= average potential

1 1/2-2inch gap= lower than average potential.

It was explaining how you can still develop a great muscular physique with 'bad genetics' But even with all the aas/growth/slin etc youll probably never compete with the big boys on stage.

I assume its the same with shoulders, the worst genetics can build a great set of shoulders if the work is put in, but you'll never be on the olympia stage!


----------

